# Tekonsha Voyager Brake Controller



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone else use the Voyager as a brake controller? I am having problems setting the controller in my TV. I can't get it "dialed-in" correctly. Friday nite in bumper 2 bumper traffic the brakes started to squeal! Pulled over in a parking lot and checked out everything. Tried backing-up to release brakes. Eventually disconnected power to TT and drove in circles around lot to clear out brake-dust. IT WORKED! Headed north again for the rest of the trip. I had to turn the TT brakes down until I was out of traffic.
Everytime I think I have it set right, I find out my brakes are dragging. Or, I have it set too low and I'm not getting enough power sent to the brakes. I might just switch to a Prodigy unit, but I think this unit is decent. I've never had a problem in the past (towing dump trailer).
Anyone's input/insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What model? Is it a time delay, or an mechanical inertia (pendulum type) or a solid state (accelerometer based)?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

It's activated by inertia. Here's a link to a manual, maybe it will help.

glen...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There are 3 issues with those.

1. Operator doesn't set the angle correctly.

2. Driver is driving up or down steep hill.

3. Road is pretty bumpy and the TV brakes are likely applied causing the BC to think you are stopping faster due to the pendulum swining due to the bumps...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The Voyager is an inertia activated controller. I had similar issues when I was using it. In stop and go traffic the brakes would grab hard and sometimes lock up, so I would lower the gain. When I would do this, then there was almost no feeling from the trailer brakes when slowing from high speeds.

I switched to the Prodigy P3 and it is a night and day difference.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

outback loft said:


> The Voyager is an inertia activated controller. I had similar issues when I was using it. In stop and go traffic the brakes would grab hard and sometimes lock up, so I would lower the gain. When I would do this, then there was almost no feeling from the trailer brakes when slowing from high speeds.
> 
> I switched to the Prodigy P3 and it is a night and day difference.


Ditto. Hted the Voyager. It is in the bottom drawer of my tools box, where it has been sent to rot. The Prodigy or P3, which is wht I switched to also, IS night and day. Haven't changed the setting on mine in 2 years. You will wonder why you waited so long to upgrade.

Jim


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

I just ordered a new P3 today. I thought I may have been setting it wrong so I wanted some opinions. The opinions I got were "change it". This is why I like this site so much! I would have been fooling around forever with a piece of equipment that never will respond/operate smoothly. Thanks everyone!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Let me know if you need help...Im around Saturday...if you have it by then.


----------

